# What was your first cigar?



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

I realize that there are a lot of old pros here at the puff that have enjoyed so many fine sticks they might not remember but here goes...what cigar popped your proverbial cherry? If not first most memorable will do. And what do you remember about it? Mine was an Ashton Aged Maduro...


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

A Cohiba Robusto. I used to kife them out of the pro shop. I remember her fondly.


----------



## Skraff (Jun 24, 2012)

Montecristo No4. I had quit cigarettes about 3 years previously and wanted something to celebrate with


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

I had an Oliva Serie V (Torpedo).
It burned hot, as I smoked it too quickly!


----------



## mrl4889 (Nov 30, 2011)

Ashton VSG. While it was not my first cigar by any means, it was the first one I had smoked in about 3 years and it made me fall in love with cigars all over again. I dont remember much about the cigar itself but I do remember thinking "does it get any better than this?" while sitting on my buddies porch, talking shop and having a few beers. It has all be downhill from there!


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

Probably a stupid Black and Mild or Swisher Sweet.

First real cigar would have been a Romeo Y Juiletta Reserva Real. Although its not a CC it is still the cigar that got me involved enough to join Puff, ask for humidor for anniversary gift, find cbid and various other sites, build coolidor, spend hours on Puff, etc, etc. So although not in my typical roation now it is still to blame!


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Cedro Deluxe No. 2. Wanted to get a cigar to take to a car show and smoke with the guys in our club so I stopped at Puff Smoke Shop (more of a head shop) at the end of town and the guy working there recommended it. I only bought two of them. Then I found Puff.com and bought many many many cigars. You Bastards.....


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

At the beginning of a "quest for culture" as a college freshman, we tried whatever was available at the liquor store. It was probably a Macanudo ...among many foil packs of Backwoods. :r


----------



## procoelho (Mar 5, 2013)

Cohiba Siglo III i think... my head hurt that day eehhehehehe


----------



## Gdaddy (Sep 20, 2012)

White Owl then soon moved on to De Nobli


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

Perdomo Cuban Bullet. I was actually smoking too slowly as it went out a few times. I remember enjoying the taste and smell.


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

H. Upmann 1844 at our Hunting Cabin when I was 18...I remember feeling like one of the men instead of just a kid...I also thought I might die after accidentally retrohaling a mouthful of smoke through my nose.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

The best cigar I've had in my short cigar smoking time has been between my first Cohiba Robusto (in my new home), 
and my first Secretos. If I could relive those experiences with every cigar - I'd be a very happy man


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hmm...............I was probably 13 or so. Had smoked an old dried out swisher sweet with my little brother while fishing. I think it was an "It's a Boy!!" cigar my old man had laying around for a few years. It's a wonder we ever smoked another cigar after that.
Dabbled in a few different swisher sweets, black & milds & Backwoods in high school. 

First hand made cigar was a punch that I bought in a strip club under a glass top at the age of 18. Dried out and I smoked it like a cigarette so it obviously was pretty shitty.

First handmade I enjoyed that got me into cigars was a Acid Kuba Kuba.

It's funny, I used to think Backwoods cigars were the shit back in high school. I didn't think I was cool or anything but I actually thought they were pretty good. Me and a buddy used to smoke them while booze cruising.

I tried one a year or two ago and it almost made me fricken gag.


----------



## OldSkoolTarHeel (Nov 28, 2012)

The first I ever had was a cheapie gas station 'gar to celebrate the news of my (then) wife becoming pregnant with our first. It sucked and I hated it.

The first "real" cigar I had was probably an Unholy Cocktail. That got me into it and now I love smoking.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

macanudo gold label. surprised i continued after that


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> macanudo gold label. surprised i continued after that


I happen to enjoy the Macanudos.


----------



## Gordo1473 (Dec 1, 2012)

That's why we smoke what we like. I don't like them Sam I am


----------



## The Nothing (Mar 22, 2013)

I remember my first 5:

1- Padron Executive Maduro
2- Perdomo Lot 23
3- MFC Flor de las Antillas
4- Padron 1926 #35 Maduro
5- Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic


----------



## RayJax (Mar 13, 2012)

The Nothing said:


> I remember my first 5:
> 
> 1- Padron Executive Maduro
> 2- Perdomo Lot 23
> ...


Some mighty fine smokes for first 5!


----------



## BigsmokeJ (May 28, 2012)

Boy my first cigar was 20 yrs ago but I think my neighbor gave me a Te-Amo. He really loved them. I still smoke one every now and then. Not my cup of tea any more.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Gordo1473 said:


> That's why we smoke what we like. I don't like them Sam I am


Try them, try them and you may!

Try them and you may I say!

More for me :biggrin:

LOL


----------



## nfusion770 (Apr 1, 2011)

Probably about 1995, I think it was vanilla flavored. Of course I bought a box.... that I couldn't afford...... on a credit card (there were many lessons to learn in those 18 years). I remember the lady at the smoke shop recommending Fuentes so I'm sure I had a decent cigar or two in the early days.


----------



## Wanger (Mar 25, 2013)

I can remember my first 'real' cigar... a Don Alejandro Robaina


----------



## spamjuice (Jan 17, 2013)

My first "cigar" was a Villiger Premium No 6, it was more like a cigarillo with an attached filter tip. I finished it as quickly as a cigarette. My first real cigar was a Partagas Corona.


----------



## TheGipper (Jun 13, 2004)

Montecristo No. 2. I still wonder if they person who gave it to me knew what they were creating.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

It was an ERdM (NC) Choix supreme given to me by my brother after I told him I was having my first kid. Not a terrible cigar from what I remember cant say Id indulge in any more del Mundo NC though.


----------



## ACasazza (Mar 23, 2013)

Mine was an Acid Kuba Kuba. Probably not the best thing to start with but I enjoyed it nonetheless!


----------



## shybearhouston (Jun 5, 2012)

Mine was just over a year ago, a Helix Blue. Recommend on a website as a good one for beginners. It was fine, but I quickly moved on to other ones, R&J especially. Now more of an LFD, Oliva V guy. Enjoying my time smoking cigars now.


----------



## alexcue (Mar 6, 2013)

Dutch Masters.... smoked them during college. The smell the next day was sickening.
First REAL Cigar? Montecristro and Cohiba Cubans in Mazatlan. Now that was heaven.... That's what a REAL cigar should taste like... I also was light headed for a bit, but the tequila could have been the problem also.
When i got back from that trip, i started with some Partagas #2 's still enjoy them to this day.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

This is a good thread. Good stories from you guys. Many sound pretty familiar.

RG to you, Andy, for starting this one.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

My first cigar was in Bolivia after told to fetch some CC's for my father when I was 17 I also picked some up for myself. Cohiba lancero was one of the first I smoked and then I gutted another cohiba that I can't remember to roll a blunt and everyone got very upset arguments ensued and one guy walked out very pissed off... What did I know I was 17  I didn't think of the CC's as special at the time just a cigar they were a bit much for me and my view of cigars back then was they were for old men and rich people... I continued rolling blunts and smoking cigarettes... Until recently where I have quite smoking cigarettes and only smoke cigars my blunt smoking days are coming to an end.. The only time prior to that I came in contact with cigars was splitting cigars to roll blunts...


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

always been curious about rolling one I would assume the only thing usuable would be the wrapper? unless you could somehow unbunch thw binder and use that as well, sadly these days are behind me so its notsomething ill likely experiment with


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

[email protected]rky426 said:


> always been curious about rolling one I would assume the only thing usuable would be the wrapper? unless you could somehow unbunch thw binder and use that as well, sadly these days are behind me so its notsomething ill likely experiment with


I know this is getting off the thread topic, but in relation my first cigar was used for alternate purposes as well...

We used Dutch Masters, and it's not that hard after you get the feel. They are constructed differently from the good cigars. You can unravel the leaf and it comes off in 1 whole piece, split the paper leaf down the seem (The filler comes out easily) & reverse the process after filling it with your choice of goody goody.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

You lick the stick {edited} then with your finger nail split the stick down the middle I like leaving a cove cubby hood at the head to pack then you dump out the filler leaving the binder and wrapper ( keeping the wrapper / binder together don't take apart) then you fill it with whatever then you gob all over it and start at one end moving towards the head folding it over... That is the ghetto 101...  Higher end smoke it is best to unwrap it and separate the wrapper and binder then re-roll it replacing the filler.. It depends on the cigars.. I would suggest a reroll instead of a split for cohibas because of the wrapper it will be hard to put it back together... How delicate the wrapper and thickness will determine which method you use.. If you want to be super elite you would take two different wrappers of different colors and roll a barber pole blunt and use pectin instead of spit... Some are classier than others.. The key is a nice even tight pack without a stem or something piercing the wrapper... 

I known a many of a person to fall victim to a exploding seed or a rogue stem... :ss

:banana:

You can read all about it in my new book called Pelican Blunt Rolling for the Cigar Aficionado... 29.95 hard cover or 2.99 pdf


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

My first real cigar was a Monticristo...wish I could remember the exact stick, but it was the most affordable for me as a college kid working at Blockbuster. Good times...


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

First hand rolled cigar was a RyJ back in 2001 when my first daughter was born. I purchased it at a wine and spirits shop, and smoked half of it (in the car, it was January) before putting it out. I smoked the second half the next night :biglaugh:. I remember thinking it was much smoother than the swisher sweets from high school. And I remember the first half being much better than the second!

The cigar that got me, and made me realize how enjoyable cigar's can be, was a Fuente Don Carlos Belicoso back in 2008. I read a review giving them high praise on Cigar Aficionado online, so I went to the B&M and picked one up. It was amazing and I still enjoy them to this day.


----------



## Sumatra Samurai (Jul 16, 2012)

swisher sweets! 1st real cigar? La Gloria Cubana Serie R


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> You can read all about it in my new book called Pelican Blunt Rolling for the Cigar Aficionado... 29.95 hard cover or 2.99 pdf


Hilarious!

You guys were doing big things making barber poles & whatnot, using cigars other than Dutch Masters, Optimos, Phillies and Swishers.

Good luck with the book!


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

My real first cigar was a cg4 I remember 18 th birthday walked in to the b&m m had no Idea wat I was looking for an the guy behind the counter could tell ask me wat I was look for an I said something with a lotta flavor and the rest was history


----------



## Couch_Incident (Sep 19, 2012)

I have no idea. I'm like old and stuff.

Couch


----------



## Pythios11 (Apr 15, 2013)

Got my first cigar about two weeks ago, a CAO Gold. I had no idea what I was looking for but I liked it quite a bit!


----------



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

B-daddy said:


> This is a good thread. Good stories from you guys. Many sound pretty familiar.
> 
> RG to you, Andy, for starting this one.


Man did this one take off! Thanks Brian I love hearing all these stories as well. Some are cracking me up!


----------



## horton21 (Aug 9, 2012)

Cigar Factory, New Orleans. Did not particularly enjoy it, but tried a Fuente 8-5-8 after that and was hooked.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

My first cigar was a Royal Jamacian. One night I was sitting with my father on the balcony at his condo on Key Biscayne looking out over the ocean, listening to the lions roar in the zoo on the island. Was visiting from college and we were drinking his cognac. He handed me a cigar and told me to try it -- said it is one of life's true pleasures. The next day I bought a box and have been smoking cigars ever since. That was a little over 40 years ago. Dad is dead now -- but that is one of my favorite memories with him. Over the years we enjoyed drinking cognac together and bringing new cigars for the other to try. Life is good!


----------



## synergy012 (Mar 5, 2013)

A Dominican Montecristo No. 2. It was so awful I have no idea why I persisted.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Can't remember my first cigar. I would be offered one by a friend from time to time and smoke them, but never really thought of buying anything for myself. About 5-6 months ago I'm in the liqueur store and see a small walk in, I ask for a recommendation and was handed Hemingway SS and a Oliva G and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Swisher sweet (sigh). But I'm here now!


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

Drew Estate Java, still one of my favorite sticks, despite shying away from flavored cigars.


----------



## bryan00989 (Mar 4, 2013)

First ever was a Rocky Patel, 2000 I believe. Then I found this site some time after, along with ordering online. Now my stash of ten grew to well over what I ever intended it on being..


----------



## Nature (Jul 30, 2012)

My very first was a "Defiant" from Honduras. I find almost no information on these. Pretty sure they haven't existed for some time.
I purchased a box at the birth of my first child. I knew absolutely nothing about cigars but thought it would be cool to pass them out in celebration. I still have the box that now houses my cigar accessories.
I remembering smoking one of these I still had laying around about 5 years later; all dried out, not humidified or anything (didn't know what the heck I was doing!) Don't remember it tasting too good.




My first cigar that I enjoyed while on route to being a cigar smoker was a AF Double Chateau from a friend (that introduced me to cigars)

My first cigar I actually purchased on my own was a Brick House


----------



## El Bandito (Jul 19, 2010)

Some kind of phillies or white owl, or some other machine made that my brothers and I thought would be cool while we played poker and acted cool. 

The first cigar that pushed me down the steep slope was a Sir Vin Cigars (local, kind of B&M, offers his own blends) Merlin's Magic. To this day I haven't found a cigar with such a silky smooth, glove like wrapper or such a phenomenal leathery taste. Really nice smoke. Not very reasonably priced though, so I spent the next few months purchasing what I could find at the various smokers outlets, your normal line up of R&J, Macanudo, etch. That I found to be too mild. 

Then I found this site and various others...


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

I'd have to admit, my first cigar was a Rum Crook. That was a loooong time ago. 

But my first "real" cigar was a La Gloria Cubana Serie R.


----------



## cuban- crafted (Jan 1, 2013)

An Avo torpedo from a few years back at a wedding


----------



## Livin' Legend (Sep 23, 2012)

It was a Rocky Patel 3 pack (one of them was "The Edge"), recommended by the guy at the liquor store as a good starter pack for a mild, medium and strong. Certainly got the ball rolling. I need to revisit those smokes to see how my more experienced palette likes them...


----------



## 705squat (Dec 23, 2010)

I remember my first cigar very well. I was 15 and my 3 buddies and I picked them up in Lake George, New York at a souvenir shop after the 1988 National High School Powerlifting Championships. I'm not sure of the brand, but they were about the size of a souvenir baseball bat. The band had an Indian on it and said Lake George, NY. Three of us ended up green and puking off the dock at the hotel...lol


----------



## jaq6plus (Jun 7, 2006)

I was 19 on vacation in Cuba and it was a Romeo y Julieta Churchill.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

My first cigar was some no-name Vanilla flavored cigar. I smoked flavored cigars for a few months before I realized that real cigars were SO much better. My first real cigar was an Oliveros Sun Grown.


----------



## fdfirebiz (Sep 30, 2012)

ummmm i remember well a tatiana rum flavored


----------



## Questionablesanity (Jul 24, 2012)

My first was a Perdomo Champagne 10th anniversary Robusto. It was almost a year ago. It was my first time to smoke anything and I had no idea what I was doing. I knew I was not suppose to inhale and I was so paranoid about it I would take a deep breath and hold it in before every puff. Took me 2 hours to smoke it. It was windy and it kept going out. I used a razor blade to give it a V cut and used a Bic lighter. I had a Hammer and Sickle after that then a Kristoff Maduro that week. 

First one to kick my butt was an Oliva V. It was like my tenth cigar and it was on an empty stomach. Good times...


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

My first was an Ashton classic. Rich and creamy.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

If I remember well it was a Temple Hall from Jamaica .
Still remember how happy I was with those.


----------



## Kklopping (Jul 21, 2012)

It was a Punch After Dinner, it was the one that goy me into this money pit


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Kklopping said:


> It was a Punch After Dinner, it was the one that goy me into this money pit


Speaking of money pit, I've been postponing the purchase of a really nice watch I've been wanting for a while now. But rarely postpone cigar purchases... even though there are plenty readily available to be smoked 

Sad Sad Sad


----------



## JG5000 (Dec 28, 2012)

I had an H upmann petite corona when I was about 17 or 18 that my parents brought back from Cuba for me as a gift. I don't remember it being good. From there I moved on to dollar gas station cigars I liked to pick up before hitting the strip bar in my youth. ahhh memories of blowing smoke at strippers when they danced on stage.


----------



## eddy13 (Oct 3, 2012)

Mine was a Dutch Masters that I bought back in the 90s. 'Smoked' it while drunk, if you can call it that. I was using crappy matches and had no idea what I was doing. My next was an Earth Nectar, ten years later, that a coworker was kind enough to give me. I let that one dry out and again 'smoked' it using about 2 books of matches. :wacko: Finally, about three years ago had an ACID Blondie and was finally able to say- I smoked a cigar!!


----------



## Chrismd77 (Nov 21, 2012)

Swisher Sweet was my first back in College. I am not sure I would really classify a Swisher Sweet as a real cigar but if I am forced that would be it.


----------



## thegunslinger (Aug 3, 2012)

I was 16 and on a class trip to Germany. Our chaperones would be hung, drawn, and quartered nowadays for what they allowed us to do while there (drinking in the hotel rooms, going to bars, etc - hell the leader bought us all a round at the Hofsbrauhaus beer hall). I, for some reason, had the urge to try a Cuban cigar while there. So I bought a Romeo y Julietta tubo of some random choosing and smoked it. Don't remember much about it.

The first cigar I smoked that really got me into the passion was a Macanudo cigarillo 4-5 years ago. I forget when exactly I smoked it, but it prompted me to buy another tin to bring on a camping trip with friends. Thus it all began...


----------



## ROCarson (Apr 13, 2013)

My first was an AVO that was a drunk buy at a bar in Tempe, AZ (15 years ago when you could still smoke in bars). It was a horrible smoke, but the enjoyment I got out of sitting with friends smoking cigars is what got me hooked.


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

Ummm I remember a similar exsprience um wat school did u go with


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Whew! Glad you gave us the option of what was our most memorable smoke! 'Cuz I really don't consider my very, very first cigar tries (i.e. White Owl, Tampa Nugget, Dutch Masters,etc.) real cigars, and would hate to waste valuable forum space on such! My first non-homogenized, 100% tobacco cigar was Cuesta-Rey that was available in the groceries and drug stores at the time. My most memorable first non-Cuban was Hoyo de Monterrey Excalibre, maduro. I've had quite a few memorable experiences of joy w/several Habana cigars! :nod:


----------



## smokestackcigar (Nov 3, 2011)

Unfortunitely it has to be a Swisher Sweet. My first "real" cigar would be a Fuente 8-5-8.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

I knew it all along.. The cigar community is filled with blunt smokers... There is only one reason you buy a white owl, swisher philly etc.. :banana:


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> I knew it all along.. The cigar community is filled with blunt smokers... There is only one reason you buy a white owl, swisher philly etc.. :banana:


*That might be NOW-A-DAYS for that kind of nonsense. We're talking about when we first came to the cigar smoking world eons ago for some of us. And we "fooled with" a cigar that we had zero cigar-related knowledge about. Those of us TODAY are smoking real cigars for their finesse, enjoyability, quality, etc. for itself. Anybody smoking Phillies, Tampas, etc. - well - don't let me insult anybody's tastes if that's what they truly want :dizzy: For others, again TODAY, who are getting those for the reasons you intimate...to each his own.


----------



## CarnivorousPelican (Jan 25, 2013)

Damselnotindistress said:


> *That might be NOW-A-DAYS for that kind of nonsense. We're talking about when we first came to the cigar smoking world eons ago for some of us. And we "fooled with" a cigar that we had zero cigar-related knowledge about. Those of us TODAY are smoking real cigars for their finesse, enjoyability, quality, etc. for itself. Anybody smoking Phillies, Tampas, etc. - well - don't let me insult anybody's tastes if that's what they truly want :dizzy: For others, again TODAY, who are getting those for the reasons you intimate...to each his own.


It was a joke.. 

It's funny because I never had to apologize so much in my life except on this forum...


----------



## Tag9485 (Apr 16, 2013)

My apologies to all, when I started this thread I intended it to be the first....I dunno dare I say "real" cigar? I too dabbled with the occasional Black and Mild when I was younger(and quite a few white owls and blunts for more notorious reasons.). I've enjoyed all the talks about what everybody tried first but I think we can assume everybody on this forum is a fan of hand rolled sticks. If not once again my apologies.


----------



## bluesman.54 (Apr 13, 2013)

Are apologies really needed? Let's put the best construction on things here. Jokes are jokes -- they are meant to make us laugh. So let's all just get along, relax, and share some stories and a few laughs on the journey. No apologoes necessary...


----------



## Coyote404 (Apr 13, 2013)

My first "cigar" was a grape Philly from the gas station back in High School... Kind of turned me off from the whole cigar thing until I had my first hand made cigar, which was a Perdomo Cuban Bullet v2.0, and I was in love. :lol:


----------



## Jasonx250z (Apr 11, 2013)

CarnivorousPelican said:


> It was a joke..
> 
> It's funny because I never had to apologize so much in my life except on this forum...


Jeese Man U can't catch a break no body appreciates wit lol


----------



## DragonBreath (Apr 21, 2013)

Davidoff Special R. Buddy recommended it and it was great. Pricey as hell for a first cigar though.


----------



## coLcarnage (Apr 22, 2013)

Tatuaje Havana VI


----------



## teamgotoil (Apr 23, 2013)

Garcia Y Vega Plastic tube 3-pack from the gas station. Looking back...it tasted pretty bad.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

We used to get RG Duns, 50 cents a pack (dating myself) when we were way too young to be buying tobacco products, but things were a lot less strict in the 70s. I don't remember them being good or bad, just the thrill of minor rebellion. 

In high school I smoked one of those huge novelty cigars that you used to be able to get at tourist traps. It was horrible - I think it burned a hole clear through my tongue, but I smoked the whole thing just for the challenge of it.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Tag9485 said:


> My apologies to all, when I started this thread I intended it to be the first....I dunno dare I say "real" cigar? I too dabbled with the occasional Black and Mild when I was younger(and quite a few white owls and blunts for more notorious reasons.). I've enjoyed all the talks about what everybody tried first but I think we can assume everybody on this forum is a fan of hand rolled sticks. If not once again my apologies.


This is your thread brother! Steer at will! No apology necessary.

I guess there is a difference between the first cigar I remember, and the first "memorable" cigar, so we can scratch my first answer.

The one that launched me into hobby mode was a Padron Family Reserve #45 Maduro. It was part of a sampler of high-end sticks given to me by my wife for my birthday almost 2 years ago (a gift I'm certain she regrets at times). I had no idea a cigar could be THAT good. I need to revisit that Padron, now that I have more experience, but I'm just too frugal to fork out $25-30 on one cigar. I'll have to come up with a special occasion to do so again.


----------



## gadawg80 (Apr 22, 2013)

My first "real" cigar was a Padron 3000 natural given to me by my Chief as a welcome aboard gift.. Best and worst gift I've ever received..


----------



## SmokingTires (Apr 30, 2013)

I haven't smoked many cigars, but my first was a $1 White Owl (it was peach flavored) from a local gas station. The first "real" cigar I bought at my B&M was an ACID Kuba Kuba which I smoked on senior week :thumb:


----------



## travisgoldkuhl (Feb 13, 2013)

My first was a Ashton heritage


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

My first "real" cigar that I remember, which was also at a very young age, was a Bering something or other that came in an aluminum tube. I remember thinking it was quite good, and thinking I'll have to smoke more of those when I'm older and have some money to actually buy these things regularly. I haven't actually had any since, and frankly until this thread came up, had completely forgotten about it. I'll have to pick up a couple of them & try them out again (I see JR sells them - not necessarily a mark of distinction ).


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Being the early aficionado of tobacco I frequently nicked the grocery store aisle of great smokes for the Swisher corona, King Edward and settled on the Tipparillo and tipped Swisher cigarillos. 
To say that cigars the vintage of Swisher International are not real is a bit snobbish in my honest opinion. I still keep them around and the cigarillo is not cheap and is consistent in flavor, freshness, and burn character. I enjoy the unique flavor. 
Now in 1985 I had a handful of Arturo Fuente standard Churchills for a buck each and it introduced me to handrolled Premiums. Too premium! as every cigar since then has come up short for the mild distinct Dominican flavors of back then. .... lol


----------



## inkNcigars914 (Apr 29, 2013)

Cohiba red dot


----------



## elvis70 (Apr 26, 2013)

My first was a Baccarat petite corona given by a friend. Actually a pretty decent beginner cigar.


----------



## Simon.G (Jan 10, 2013)

My first ever cigar was either a castella or Hamlet when I was 16 or 17 at the local Dog Track Stadium.
I think I inhaled it - I'm unsure... 

Then my next cigar experience wasn't until about 2 years ago on my Brothers stag do. We were away in Benidorm.
I bought a few cigars over the counter for after our Casino outing. I couldn't tell you what they were called.
I remember though biting the cap off, more than what I should've done, and the cigar unrolling about halfway in...

Then last year, after speaking to a friend and after my wedding, I purchased a humidor and dabbled in Cubans.
Over the past 8 months I've smoked approx 30 cigars, and 'hand on heart', less than half a dozen half appealed to me...
Smoking indoors, is without a doubt the best way to smoke a cigar IMO.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

A Tamboril Torpedo


----------



## sullen (Sep 10, 2013)

i think i was maybe 8 or 10, i stole an 'el producto' from the old man next door that my dad used to hang out with, i think i even inhaled it being so young and only knowing about the occasional cigarette id sneak.

needless to say that wasn't a pleasant experience and it was a long LONG TIME before i even attempted to smoke a cigar!


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

Honey dutch. Or are we talking about cigars that weren't repurposed... I believe my first real cigar was in college when a friend gave me a Don Thomas Tubo. I think it was the corona Grande now that i'm looking for it but i can't be positive.


----------



## Cool Breeze (Jan 10, 2014)

My first handmade cigar was a Brioso. It was decent, much better than the crap in the gas stations.

First cigar I truly enjoyed was a Montecristo Original Churchill.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

My first cigar was a Dutch Master from a gas station. Then I smoked a few fake CC in Mexico and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## BlowinSm0ke (Jun 16, 2012)

Swisher Sweet - and it was fantastic. I was too cool for school - maybe 15 years old. I am still amazed that cigars even existed in the stone age :smoke2:


----------



## NasierK (Dec 4, 2013)

Davidoff Anniversario no1 when we went into the new millenium.


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

First cigar? Probably some sort of Swisher.

First memorable cigar? La Gloria Cubana Serie R (dont recall exact model) at an event at the b&m.


----------



## thechasm442 (Jan 21, 2014)

I smoked some AyC Grenadiers when I was in high school because I wanted to emulate my grandfather and that was his stick.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

My first was a CC, a Montecristo in a corona size (if I recall accurately), about 20 years ago. 
A couple years later I had a Dominican cigar the brand of which I don't remember. Then nothing more until a few years ago, when I had a JC Newman Trader Jacks. Within days of that I was fully on the cigar bandwagon.


----------



## FlipMo (Oct 1, 2013)

Early-Mid 1990's... Cohiba Esplendido (yes, the CC variety)

A little back-story… 

I used to work at a 5-star 5-diamond hotel and marina when I lived in Florida.. I was the Marina Reservations Manager and was in charge of assigning slips at the marina. Just like what a front desk agent at a hotel would assign a room to a guest upon their arrival, I would be the one to assign a slip for a yacht when they call to make a reservation. It’s harder to assign a slip or face-dock / t-head for the larger vessels since the marina only had a few spots to place the larger vessels. This made the demand for the prime spots very high and the owners and captains would give ANYTHING just so they can dock their yacht so they can “show it off”. The larger the vessel and request, the larger the tip. Largest tip I got was $1k from an owner of a 165 foot yacht who wanted the face dock. $100-$500 tips were the norm in those days. And yachts under 100 feet, weren’t that impressive anymore.

A lot of my regulars (yachts) who were foreign flagged always stayed at my marina after coming back from the Bahamas and/or ISOF, and I got to know all the owners and it's crew on a personal level. A lot of times they would invite me on board for a drink or even a meal during or after my workday. A lot of times I would be given boxes of CCs from my regulars even though I didn’t smoke. I never told them I didn’t smoke, and accepted the CC’s with a smile and “Thanks a lot! Awesome!”

So one night, my buddies and I and a crew from a yacht, went to a strip club (Pure Platinum... I don’t know if they're still around but it was an awesome club!) to party one last night before the yacht and it’s crew went back to it's owner's country during the off-season. Earlier that same day, I was given a box of Cohiba's by another one of my regulars. The owner gifted me a box of Cohiba's after coming back from a trip to the island. That night at the club, I was handing out the Cohiba’s to all my friends and the yacht’s crew. I was even handing out cigars out to some of the strippers, lol.

One of my buddies pulled me aside and said…”Dude, do you know that you’re giving away Cuban Cohiba’s? These cigars are expensive and you can’t just go out and buy them anywhere. I told him “But I don’t smoke and I would hate to see these go to waste” Then he told me “You should at least try one before you give them all away and see if you like them or not” To which I did. That night, at a strip club, I smoked my first cigar ever. The Cohiba Esplendido of the CC variety. It was AWESOME! I’ll never forget it! I smoked it down to the nub, before I knew it was called “the nub” I remember it was creamy, and the draw was kind of tight. All these terms I learned over the years, lol

Ever since then, I don’t give out my CCs to just anyone, and I’ll only fire one up on special occasions. I haven’t smoked one in a long time… which was 4-5 years ago when I was on vacation in the Philippines and met my adopted daughter for the first time a few months after she was born. I still have half a box of my first box of CC Cohibas that I have ever received, which has since been aging nicely in my very first humidor, which I still have, but recently transferred the CCs into the new wineador. How far have I come from that very first time I smoked that Cohiba. Ever since then, I loved this hobby of ours.


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

We were in college with very little money in our pockets, but we decided (on a beer run to the convenience store) to pick up some stogies. I can't even remember what they were - probably White Owls or Dutch Masters. Went back to the dorm and smoked them in the room - no problem with that way back when!

My brother and I knew that you puffed on a cigar - no inhaling - and we just assumed our friend did as well.. but we noticed that he was done way before we were. When we asked him if had been inhaling, he just said something like "well, of course". It wasn't very long before he was sicker than a dog..

Ahh, such good times.....


----------



## GoMets (Sep 25, 2013)

Swisher Sweet in the back of my dad's workshop...with a quart of Gennese Cream Ale with a few buddies. I remember the next day wasn't a pleasant day for me!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

First cigar I smoked was an Alec Bradley harvest select 1997. First one I wanted to smoke was the Ave maria. I wanted to get the whole technique down so I smoked a few others before the Ave Maria.


----------



## Midnight_Ryder (Sep 17, 2013)

First "real" cigar was Alec Bradley American Classic in Gordo size. My wifes uncle got all the guys one at my wedding reception. Not a bad stick from what I recall.


----------



## Sleveen (Mar 26, 2013)

My first was a Montecristo CC. Don't remember the size. Just got a job on an oil rig off Newfoundland and had some real pocket money. That was 1979 and I still love Montecristos!


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

Not sure if you can call the Hav-a-Tampa Jewels a cigar but that was the first cigar i've ever smoked. Its the first stick i lighted and took a puff as i've never had cigarettes before.
After a few puffs i was like "wth is this, it doesnt taste like vanilla at all"


----------



## MDS (Dec 4, 2012)

My first cigar was a Perdomo Cuban Bullet. I'd actually recommend it as a first cigar to others.


----------



## CanAsianPiper (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine was a Cohiba Esplendido from a Cuban owned barber shop when I was 16.


----------



## tjhemp (Dec 29, 2013)

Mine first cigar was a swisher sweet. But my first "real" cigar was an Avo but its been so long I dont remember anything more about it.


----------



## Hacksaw (Mar 15, 2014)

My first real cigar was a Rocky Patel Edge.


----------

